# hat noch jemand einen Key übrig ?



## Brantor (19. April 2012)

Hy zusammen,

ich weiß, dass es shr unwahrscheinlich ist, aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.

Also: wenn jemand von Euch noch einen Key zu vergeben hat, würde ich mich
tierisch freuen, wenn derjenige mir eine PM oder so schickt.

Meinen Dank vorausgeschickt verbleibe ich in kühner Erwartung.. :-)

Danke!


----------



## dadevelopa (20. April 2012)

offenes Beta-Wochenende...


----------



## Brantor (20. April 2012)

juhuuuuu!

kanns kaum erwarten bis heute Abend um 21:00....




Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## myadictivo (20. April 2012)

btw..wie groß ist eigentlich der client ? momentan zieh ich ca. 4 gb über den launcher..aber ich meine was von ~15gb gehört zu haben... leider, leider habe ich nur dsl 2k..wenns wirklich mehr als 10gb wären, würd ich glaub schwarz sehen mit 21:00..wobei da wahrscheinlich erfahrungsgemäß eh nix geht


----------



## RipperZ (20. April 2012)

Also ich hab nach dem Clienten download nichtsmehr runterladen müssen.


----------



## myadictivo (20. April 2012)

jo..kumpel hat mir auch grad bestätigt, dass nach den 4gb schluss war  na dann hoff ich mal server laufen stabil um 21:00


----------



## RipperZ (20. April 2012)

hoffen wir doch^^ will mal bischen luft schnappen um zu schauen wie es sich so spielen lässt


----------

